# Win8.1 trashed my Drivers?



## JasonR93 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey guys! So I've been trying to fix this problem for days. As soon as I updated to Win8.1, I started having problems. (Literally as soon as, I was using Skype/Mumble right before update, it was fine. Everything broke after the update, and it's happened to multiple people.) I've seen these same questions asked on Microsoft forums, usually inconclusive or unhelpful. I have an HP Envy m6-1105dx. No other major changes within the last few months. My computer detects the microphone, it is both enabled and the default device. It is visible in the "Recording Devices" tab, and I have tried opening properties and restoring everything to default. I opened the "Levels" tab of the microphone, and it is at 100 Volume, and +10.0. It is not muted. Fixes I have tried:

Uninstalling and reinstalling drivers. This fixed my Sound problems, and my speakers are working. When I try to do this for my microphone/webcam, there are no compatible drivers for Windows 8 for "Internal Mic (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)". There are Win7 Drivers, but I have tried installing them. . . I receive an error message saying there is no compatible hardware on this PC.

Checking all sound levels, restoring mics to default settings, updating drivers/repairing drivers, checking wire connections, and multiple other fixes. I have ran audio wizard to check for problems, and none are detected. Scanned for hardware changes, nothing happened. I have also gone to device manager and opened the "View Hidden Drivers" option, to make sure the hidden microphone drivers were all updated. . . they are.




My Hardware ID is MMDEVAPI\AudioEndpoints


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looking at the HP site
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=5312254

that PC appears to come with windows 8 and 8.1

did you update from windows 8 or window 7 ?

The drivers for Audio - for 8.1 are on the link i posted
also here
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...dlc=en&lc=en&os=4158&product=5312254&sw_lang=


----------



## JasonR93 (Apr 25, 2014)

etaf said:


> looking at the HP site
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=5312254
> 
> that PC appears to come with windows 8 and 8.1
> ...


No, I had Win8 when I first got the laptop, then upgraded to Win8.1. I have already installed that driver, and that fixed my audio problems. It did NOT solve my microphone or webcam problems. I was also wondering if the mic operated on another driver, since there is a specific driver called "Internal Mic (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)" on the HP website, but it is only for Win7, and didn't work with my computer. I've also noticed that my webcam driver has disappeared off my computer completely. That's the middle circle in the screenshot (it was under Imaging Drivers or something).


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i know I had an issue with an older acer and w7 where the mick would not work - and deep within the driver settings , it was muted, i would look and see if thats possible 
heres a W7 example 
http://www.onlinemictest.com/microphone-settings/windows-7
- see if its the same on 8.1
see method 1 http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ndows-81/4b2506d5-e529-4054-b85f-9bedffcee5b3


----------



## JasonR93 (Apr 25, 2014)

etaf said:


> i know I had an issue with an older acer and w7 where the mick would not work - and deep within the driver settings , it was muted, i would look and see if thats possible
> heres a W7 example
> http://www.onlinemictest.com/microphone-settings/windows-7
> - see if its the same on 8.1
> see method 1 http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...ndows-81/4b2506d5-e529-4054-b85f-9bedffcee5b3


I checked that previously, but did it again just now. Nothing was muted, and mic array/boost is up. Troubleshooter says it cannot identify the problem. Definitely weird. Recording Devices registers it as working and enabled, also set as default device. I'm just considering downgrading back to 8 or 7. This is ridiculous.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/sound-recorder-app-faq


----------



## JasonR93 (Apr 25, 2014)

I have not, but would that allow me to use programs such as Skype, Ventrillo, etc.?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

no, its just a windows app for recording, just to see if the mic works with the standard windows app


----------

